# Whiskey Barrel- Need advice



## winsa12 (Mar 25, 2019)

I built this last summer, but was never able to get the temp to stay low enough (I was hoping for 225-250). I think its getting too much air from the slats shrinking, but I'm not sure. Any advice?


----------



## Braz (Mar 25, 2019)

How about filling it with water between smokes. I have a couple oak barrels for aging homemade liquor and when not holding good stuff I fill them with water to keep them tight.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 25, 2019)

I would line it with a piece of 1/16" steel pipe and use the barrel just for show on the outside.... or have a piece of 1/16"plate rolled and seam welded.....


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 25, 2019)

I don't know India.  Filling it with water would make the wood swell up, but the heat from cooking would dry it out real fast.  Not sure if you could stay ahead of the game.
You could try a high temp silicone on the inside where it wouldn't show.
Gary


----------



## winsa12 (Mar 26, 2019)

I've heard of pulling some water in them when not using them, but i have 2 issues there. 
1. The gaps are too big, it would be a long process
2. I wasn't paying attention on one of my test smokes and lit the bottom of the barrel on fire. It happens. I cut out a circle from some plywood and pounded it into place. That part is really not watertight.

I started reading the UDS subforum, I am pretty sure the gaps are causing the fluctuations. I also need to build a new ash pan and fire box from expanded metal. I thought of a high temp silicone, but I really didn't want that near my food. I think I am going to rip some slivers of something flexible, get them wet and cram them into the cracks and staple them in place. Who knows. 

If that doesn't work I'll sell someone the kit- hinge, chain, exhaust (I think it came from a Chevrolet), firebox and grate and my wife can turn the barrel into a plant box on the porch.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 26, 2019)

Was the idea of using the barrel for a cold smoker or a hot smoker? I'm sure it will work pretty well as a cold smoker.


----------



## winsa12 (Mar 26, 2019)

The idea was originally to have a hot (225, maybe more) that was unique, looked cool and worked well. Now I have a pellet grill, so this has turned into a project I don't want to give up on. 

The thought has crossed my mind to make this a cold smoker...


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 26, 2019)

can you cover the seams with thin wooden strips somehow on the inside, maybe with small screws, that might help with air links


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 26, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> can you cover the seams with thin wooden strips somehow on the inside, maybe with small screws, that might help with air links


Or aluminum flashing. I would not recommend galvanized flashing in a smoker. 
Could also use 2~3" wide strips of 1/4" hardiboard (concrete board) with high temp silicon behind it... I recommend predrilling the holes to depth so you don't drill through to the outside of the barrel. Predrilling will help keep the planks from cracking during repeated heating cycles...
Hardiboard is pretty inexpensive....5'X3' sheet should be plenty. Just wear a dust mask when cutting with a sharp carpet knife and a straight edge...cut 1/2 through and then you can just pop it off, but put a board against the drop piece so you apply even pressure and it snaps off as one piece.


----------



## JJS (Mar 26, 2019)

They make black FDA food safe high temp silicone, could seal the seams on the inside


----------



## Phil Chart (Mar 26, 2019)

I agree with filling it with water. This process will take a few days for the wood to expand. It is possible that it's to far gone to come back. If it does come back a whiskey barrel will require a bit more maintenance and should be filled every 4 months depending on use.
I would advise fire brick in the bottom and fill the spots that are left open with unscented floor dri. Make sure it's pure clay with no additives. Good luck


----------



## Geraldsalmon (Aug 31, 2019)

Good thought Though!!


----------

